# What to do if he ignores me?



## Venusina (May 13, 2012)

My husband sometimes gets mad for stupid things... and then he ignores me completely... He acts as if I wasn't there and doesn't even care for the baby... 
Overall, he's been good... except for the times when he gets crazy mad. He just don't open his mouth or looks at me...
No matter what I do or say... 

What can I do? 

I am tired of being ignored like that? It drives me crazy!

I feel like doing the same to him... Is it a good idea? Or should I just give him time to breath and let the anger go...

Please... Thanks!


----------



## Jamison (Feb 10, 2011)

It seems he operates in a passive/aggressive manner. Thats not good, its rather childish, and likely a learned behavior. 

You need to call him out on it. I wouldn't come across as weak though. I would stand firm and tell him his behavior is unacceptable, and he is acting childish and you are not his mother. Tell him he needs to learn another form of positive communication. 

I would also suggest IC for you right now too, tell a professional what you have told us here and maybe they can give you some ore tips on how to handle it.


----------



## CallaLily (Jan 13, 2011)

you stated sometimes he gets crazy mad? Like how? Whats some examples?


----------



## Toffer (Jan 31, 2012)

Jamison is pretty much spot on with this.

DO NOT give him the same treatment back. It will reinforce his behavior.


----------

